# متطلبات مشروع صرف صحى متكامل



## إسلام علي (7 يونيو 2011)

*




*


* المهندس محمود أبو زيد *


ماجستير ميكانيكا التربة وهندسة الاساسات 0121067665-0111067665-0101067665









 مشروع صرف صحى متكامل ومتطلباته



( 2-1 ) الخرائط المساحية والكنتورية وتحديد مساحة المنطقة .
( 2-2 ) تعداد وتوزيع السكان والكثافة السكانية .
( 2-3 ) دراسة المستويات السكانية ومعدلات إستهلاك المياه 
( 2-4 ) دراسة المناخ ومعدلات سقوط الأمطار وإتجاه الرياح ودرجات الحرارة المختلفة 
على مدار العام .
( 2-5 ) دراسة المخلفات الصناعية وتصرفاتها ( النوعية والتصرف ).
( 2-6 ) أعمال الرفع المساحى وتحديد مناسيب الشوارع والترع والمصارف والسكك الحديدية ……
( 2-7 ) دراسة طبقات التربة ومنسوب المياه الجوفية .
( 2-8 ) تحديد نقطة التخلص النهائى من مياه الصرف الصحى .
( محطات معالجة – مصارف – إعادة إستخدام المياه بعد المعالجة .... )

التخطيط الإبتدائى وأسس التصميم للمشروع .
( 3-1 ) تحديد الفترة الزمنية للمشروع ( 30 – 50 ) سنة .
( 3-2 ) تحديد تصرف الفرد اليومى وتصرفات الوحدات المختلفة .
( مستشفيات – مدارس – مبانى عامة ………………. )
( 3-3 ) تحديد تصرف المناطق الصناعية .
( 3-4 ) تحديد التصرف من مياه الرشح
( 3-5 ) تحديد تصرف مياه الأمطار
( 3-6 ) حساب أقطار المواسير وحساب الميول ورسم القطاعات الطولية .
( 3-7 ) تحديد أنواع المواسير المستخدمة .
( 3-8 ) تحديد ملحقات شبكة الصرف الصحى ( مطابق – غرف ………… )
( 3-9 ) عمل المواصفات الفنية وجداول الكميات لشبكة الإنحدار وملحقاتها ومحطات الرفع وخطوط الطرد وملحقاتها .

تحديد أسس التصميم : 
( 4-1 ) أسس التصميم لشبكات الإنحدار 
( السرعة فى المواسير – التصرف الأقصى ـ التصرف الأدنى ـ المسافات بين المطابق ) 
ويتم تحديد أقطار وميول الخطوط .
( 4-2 ) أسس التصميم لمحطات الرفع وخطوط الطرد
- تحديد أنسب مكان لمحطة الرفع .
- تحديد نوع المحطة ( مبتله – جافة مبتلة ) ( Wet Dry – Wet ) .
- تحديد مناسيب خط الطرد لمعرفة الرافع المانومترى المطلوب .
- تحديد قطر البيارة .
- تحديد قطر خط الطرد ونوع المواسير المستخدمة .
- رسم المخطط العام للمحطة وغرف الصمامات والمبانى الملحقة بالمحطة 
( مبنى توليد – مبنى - محولات – مبنى إدارى – مبنى أمن – مبنى مخزن وورشة … ) .
ـ تحديد مسارات خط الطرد والمجارى المائية والسكك الحديدية التى تفترض المسار إن 
وجدت . 
- تحديد أماكن المحابس المطلوبة على خط الطرد ( هواء – حاجز – مرتد – غسيل ) .


2 - الرفع المساحى

الغرض من عملية الرفع المساحى :-

1- تحديد الموقع العام للمنطقة .

2- تحديد حدود المنطقة المطلوب خدمتها حالياً ومستقبلياً .

3- تحديد مسارات خطوط الصرف الصحى ورفع المناسيب لها .

4- تحديد أهم المعالم الرئيسية والمنشآت العامة وخطوط السكك الحديد والترع والمصارف .

5- تحديد عروض الشوارع وحالة المنشآت وإرتفاعاتها .

6- تحديد مسارات خطوط الطرد من محطة الرفع إلى محطة المعالجة ورفع مناسيبها .


3 - الدراسات السكانية 

من العوامل الرئيسية فى عملية تصميم شبكات الصرف الصحى هو تحديد عدد السكان المطلوب خدمته بالمشروع . وكذلك تحديد الكثافة السكانية لمنطقة المشروع .

طرق التنبؤ بعدد السكان 
• لحساب عدد السكان مستقبلاً فى سنة محددة لمنطقة معينة
1- يتم الحصول على آخر تعداد سكانى للمنطقة موضوع الدراسة وذلك عن طريق الجهاز المركزى للتعبية والإحصاء ( PO ) .
2- يتم تحديد الفترة الزمنية التصميمية للمشروع ( 30 – 40 ) سنة ( N ) .
3- يتم تحديد معدل النمو السكانى للمنطقة ( K ) .

• طرق تقدير عدد السكان :-
1-الطريقة الحسابية * Arithmatic Increase 

Pn = Po + Ka ( tn - to ) Po 

عدد السكان معدل الزيادة عدد السكان عدد السكان المتوقع
فى سنة محددة ( الفترة الزمنية ) السنوية للسكان فى سنة محددة فى المستقبل
( معدل ثابت )

2- الطريقة الهندسية * Geometric Increase
* Ln Pn = Ln Po + Kg ( tn – to )

3- طريقة معدل النمو السنوى * Growth Factor 
Pn = Po ( 1+K ) n


4- طريقة الزيادة بالمعدل المتناقص 
Pn = S – ( S – Po ) . e k d ( tn – to ) 

أقصى قيمة متوقعة 
لعدد السكان 

5- تقدير عدد السكان بإفتراض كثافة سكانية حسب إستخدامات الأراضى 
- يتم تقسيم المنطقة موضوع الدراسة إلى عدة مناطق حسب إستخدامات الأراضى ويتم تحديد الكثافة السكانية الحالية لكل منطقة وذلك عن طريق الحصر الميدانى . (D ) 
- يتم تحديد المساحة المستقبلية المتوقفة لكل منطقة ( An ) 

حيز عمراني
حيز عمراني حالي
مستقبلي

Po = ∑ + A i D i 
- لكل منطقة Pni = Poi + pExtend 
- إجمالى عدد السكان المتوقعة =Poi + Do ( Ani – Ao ) Pn ( total ) = Po ( total ) + ∑ D ( An – aoi ) 

6- الطريقة البيانية التقريبية * ( Graphical Extension Method ) - يتم رسم منحنى النمو السكانى للمنطقة موضوع الدراسة ثم يتم إمتداده إلى سنة الهدف .

Pn


الزمن سنة الهدف فترة زمنية محدودة 


7- طريقة المقارنة البيانية 
- يتم رسم منحى النمو السكانى لمدينة معلومة مشابهة للمنطقة موضوع الدراسة ويتم إعتباره 
منحنى النمو السكانى للمنطقة موضوع الدراسة .
- يتم إمتداد المنحنى لسنة الهدف وتحديد عدد السكان المستقبلى .


• العوامل التى تؤثر على الزيادة السكانية :-
1- وسائل النقل والمواصلات المتوفرة
2- توافر فرص العمل
3- التوسع فى الخدمات المتاحة من المرافق ووسائل جذب السكان .


4 - الإستهلاكات والتصرفات

تنقسم التصرفات الواردة لشبكة الصرف الصحى إلى :-
1- الصرف الأدمى
2- الصرف الصناعى 
3- الصرف التجارى والإدارى
4- مياه الأمطار 
5- مياه الرشح 

حساب التصرفات
تتطلب عملية تصميم خطوط الصرف الصحى حساب أقصى وأدنى تصرفات على مدار اليوم لحساب السرعات الميول المطلوبة للمواسير بحيث تتدفق المياه فى المواسير دون حدوث نحر
( تآكل ) أو ترسيب للمواسير مما تؤثر على كفاءة شبكة الصرف الصحى .

تصرف الفرد :- 
تصرف الفرد = الإستهلاك × ( 8, - 9, ) لترا يوم
الإستهلاك = ( 150 – 250 ) لترا يوم
حسب موقع المنطقة الجغرافي وحسب الحالة الإجتماعية والإقتصادية للسكان .

التصرف المتوسط :-

POP X q X ( 0. 80 – 0.90 )
Qav = ـــــــــــــــــــــــ L / S
24 X 60 X 60 
حيث : POP = عدد السكان 
q = استهلاك الفرد من المياه / يوم



معامل الذروة الأقصى
Max Peak Factor 14 
P. F =1 + 
4+ √ P
حيث P عدد السكان بالألف


معامل الذروة الأدنى Min Peak Factor 
Min P. F = O.20 P 1/6

تصرف مياه الأمطار
أ) الطريقة الحسابية : Qrain = C * I * A 
حيث : 
- Qrain كمية مياه الأمطار التى تصل إلى خط الصرف .
- I كثافة سقوط مياه الأمطار ( مم / ساعة ) 
- C معامل فائض مياه الأمطار ويتوقف على حالة الرصف للشوارع وعلى طبيعة التربة وحالة المنطقة السكنية وتؤخذ قيمة C من الجدول الأتى : 
نوع السطح قيمة C
1- الأسطح والشوارع المرصوفة جيداً
2- التربة العادية والشوارع الغير مرصوفة
3- المناطق السكنية (مستوية)
4- المناطق السكنية (جبلية)
5- المناطق الصناعية (صناعات خفيفة )
6- المناطق الصناعية (صناعات ثقيلة ) 0.7 – 0.95
0.1 – 0.2
0.3– 0.5
0.5 – 0.7
0.55 – 0.65
0.60 – 0.80


ب) الطريقة التقريبية :
وفى هذه الطريقة يتم اخذ مياه الأمطار كنسبة من التصرف المتوسط للمنطقة ( 5 – 10 ) % 
Qrain = ( 5 – 10 ) % Q av 
تصرف مياه الرشح : 
يتوقف تصرف مياه الرشح على حالة التربة ومنسوب المياه الجوفية بالمنطقة .
أ ) الطريقة الحسابية :
Qinf =  d h 2/3
حيث : Q كمية مياة الرشح خلال واحد كيلو متر منخط المواسير ( لتر/ساعة ).
 معامل يتراوح بين ( 5 – 10 ) ويؤخذ 10 . 
d = قطر خط الصرف . 
h= العمق المتوسط لخط المواسير أسفل منوب المياه الجوفية . 

وفى حالة عدم توفر البيانات تؤخذ كمية مياة الرشح الكمية الأكبر من : 
1 - ( 24 – 95 ) م3 / اليوم / 1 كم من خط المواسير . 
2 - 0.46 م3 / يوم / 1سم من قطر المواسير / 1 كم من خط المواسير .


ب ) الطريقة التقريبية : 
وفى هذه الطريقة يتم أخذ مياه الرشح كنسبة من التصرف المتوسط للمنطقة ( 5 - 10 ) % 

Qinf = ( 5 – 10 ) % Qav


5 ـ التصرفات التصميمية
# الطقس الجا ف ( صيفاً ) :
ـ متوسط إستهلاك الفرد من المياه على مدار العام : qav
ـ إستهلاك الفرد من المياه صيفاً :
q D.W.F = ( 1.2 – 1.3 ) qav
ـ التصرف المتوسط صيفاً :
q av = PoP X q D.W.F X 0.90 
حيث ( PoP ) عدد السكان سنة الهدف .
ـ التصرف الأقصى صيفاً :
q max D.W.F = Max P.F X q av 
ـ التصرف التصميمى الأقصى صيفاً :
q Design = q max D.W.F + q inf + q ind 
ـ أدنى تصرف صيفاً :
q min D.W.F = min P.F + q av + q inf 
# التصرف الممطر ( شتاءاً ) :
ـ إستهلاك الفرد من المياه شتاءاً :
q W.W.F = ( 0.7 – 0.8 ) qav
ـ متوسط التصرف شتاءاً :
q av = PoP X q W.W.F 
حيث ( PoP ) عدد السكان سنة الهدف .
ـ التصرف الأقصى شتاءاً :
q max W.W.F = Max P.F q av 
ـ التصرف التصميمى الأقصى شتاءاً :
q Design = q max W.W.F + q inf + q rain + q ind 
ـ أدنى تصرف شتاءاً :
q min W.W.F = min P.F q av + q inf 

ونوجز التصرفات التصميمية لتصميم خطوط الإنحدار كما يلى : ـ
ـ التصرف التصميمى الأقصى = القيمة الأكبر فى كل من التصرف الأقصى الجاف أو التصرف الأقصى شتاءاً .
ـ التصرف التصميمى الأدنى = القيمة الأصغر من التصرف الأدنى صيفاً أو التصرف الأدنى شتاءاً .
ويتم حساب الأقطار والميول طبقاً لأسس التصميم يتم الإلتزام بالسرعات ونسبة الإمتلاء للخطوط .

# ( ولا بد الأخذ فى الإعتبار أوقات العمل بالنسبة للمصانع وهل المصانع تصرف ليلاً أم نهاراً ) بحيث يتم أخذ الصرف الصناعى فى الإعتبار طبقاً للوقت التى سيتم صرفه على الشبكة .

6 ـ أسس تصميم شبكة مواسير الإنحدار
يتم وضع أسس التصميم لشبكة الصرف الصحي على أساس سرعات مما سبق عند مرور التصرفات المختلفة على مدار اليوم بحيث لا تقل الرعة عن حدود معينة فيحدث ترسيب بالخطوط ولا تزيد السرعة عن حدود بحيث يحدث نحر للمواسير .

1- المواسير ذات القطر أقل من700 مم : 
أ ) فى حالة أقصى تصرف جاف : 
- بدون إضافة مياه أمطار . 
تصمم المواسير على أنها نصف مملوءة والسرعة لا تقل عن 0.6 م / ث 
( d / D )  0.50 > V min < 0.6 m/s
- بإضافة مياه الأمطار 
- تصمم المواسير على أنها ثلثى مملوءة والسرعة لا تقل عن 0.6 م / ث 
( d / D )  2/3 V min  0.60 m/s
ب ) فى حالة أدنى تصرف جاف خلال فصل فصل الشتاء :
V min  0.50 m /sec
2- المواسير ذات القطر من700 مم فأكثر : 
أ ) فى حالة أقصى تصرف جاف : 
- بدون إضافة مياه أمطار . 
تصمم المواسير على أنها ثلثي مملوءة والسرعة لا تقل عن 1.0 م / ث 
( d / D )  2/3 V min  1.0 m/sec
- بإضافة مياه أمطار . 
تصمم المواسير على أنها ثلاثة أرباع مملوءة والسرعة لا تقل عن 1.0 م / ث 
( d / D )  3/4 V min  1.0 m/sec
ب ) فى حالة أدنى تصرف جاف : 
يراعي ألا تقل السرعة عن 0.6 م / ث .
V min  0.60 m/sec
وفى جميع الحالات ولجميع أقطار المواسير :
- السرعة لا تزيد عن 1.5 م / ث فى حالة الأرض المنبسطة . 
- فى حالة وجود إنحدار فى الأرض يتم زيادة ميول الخطوط بحيث لا تزيد السرعة عن 2.0 م / ث . 
- فى حالة الأرض شديدة الإنحدار السرعة لا تزيد عن 3.0 م / ث . 
- ويمكنفى حالة الأرض المنحدرة والأرض شديدة الإنحدار إنشاء خطوط الصرف بهدارات للتغلب على الميول والتحكم فى السرعة .

المعادلات التصميمية : 
يتم إستخدام معدلة ماننج والمعادلة العامة للسريان .
1- معادلة ماننج :
1
V = ـــ m 2/3 i
n
حيث : 
V = السرعة فى المواسير م / ث .
n = معامل الإحتكاك للمواسير .
m=النسبة بين المحيط المبتل إلى المساحة المبتلة للمواسير .
A المساحة
= ــــــ = ــــــــ
P المحيط
i= ميل الخط .
2 - معادلة السريان :
Q = Area × Velocity = A × V

1
Q = A × ـــ m 2/3 i بالتعويض من معادلة ماننج 
n

* المطابق :
تصنع المطابق من الخرسانة المصبوبة فى الموقع أو من الخرسانة سابقة الصب ويجب أن تكون الخرسانة من الأسمنت المقاوم للكبريتات ، كما تدهن من الداخل بطبقة من البيتومين أو أى مادة مقاومة للأحماض والكبريتات .
ويثبت بحائط المطبق درجات من الحديد المجلفن أو الزهر المغطى بطبقة من الرصاص لتسهيل عملية النزول بداخله لأعمال الصيانة ، وللمطبق غطاء بإطار من الحديد الزهور يتحمل الضغوط الخارجية . ويتم إنشاء المطابق على شبكات الصرف بالإنحدار فى الأماكن التالية :

أ- عند تغيير قطاع الماسورة .
ب- عند تغيير إتجاه المواسير.
جـ- عند تغيير ميل الماسورة .
د- عند تقاطع ماسورتين أو أكثر .
هـ- كل مسافة معينة توقف على قطر الماسورة لتمسح بالتسليك فى حالة إنسداد المواسير وهذه المسافات موضحة بالجدول التالي : - 

جدول المسافات التى توضع عليها المطابق

القطر أكبر مسافة
من 6 إلى 8 بوصة
من 9 إلى 10 بوصة
من 2 إلى 15 بوصة
من 18 بوصة فأكثر 30 متر
40 متر
50 متر
60 متر


7 ـ محطات الرفع وخطوط الطرد
تقوم شبكة مواسير الإنحدار بتجميع مياه المجارى حيث تصب فى محطات الرفع ( إن وجدت ) وبواسطة الطلمبات الموجودة فى محطة الرفع تنقل مياه المجارى عن طريق خط الطرد على المشروع العام لمجارى حلوان .

7-1 البيانات اللازمة لتصميم محطة الرفع :
- متوسط التصرف اليومى بالمتر المكعب والتى يمكن منها حساب التصرف فى الساعة على أساس
16 ساعة تشغيل فى اليوم .
- متوسط التصرف اليومى المستقبلى لسنة الهدف .
- أقصى تصرف للطلمبات = 5, 1 × التصرف المتوسط لمياه الصرف الصحى .
- مناسيب أرضية البيارة وغرفة المحركات والأرض عند المحطة .
- المسافة بين منسوب قاع ماسورة المدخل وأرضية البيارة ( عمق التخزين ) لا يقل عن 50, 1 متر فى المحطات الفرعية و 50, 2 متر فى المحطات الرئيسية .

7-2 تصميم بيارة السحب :
- يتم تصميمي بيارة السحب على أن تستوعب أقصى تصرفات فى المرحلة النهائية للمشروع ، وتصميم الطلمبات لتستوعب التصرف حتى عام 2015 .
- يتم تحديد سعة بيارة السحب بحيث تتحمل سعة تخزين لا تقل عن 10 دقائق ولا تزيد عن 20 دقيقة حتى لا يحدث تحلل هوائى من طول فترة التخزين . وتتوقف سعة البيارة أيضاً على عدد مرات التشغيل والإيقاف للطلمبة .
زمن الدورة ( دقيقة ) × تصرف الطلمبات ( م 3 / دقيقة )
حجم البيارة = 
4
- يتم تحديد حجم البيارة بحيث لا تزيد عدد مرات التشغيل فى الساعة الواحدة عن 6 مرات .

7-3 وحدات الرفع :
يؤخد عدد الوحدات بالمحطة كالآتى :
( الوحدات العاملة + وحدة إحتياطية + وحدة فى الصيانة ) .
وتحتسب الوحدات التى بالعمل مع الأخذ فى الإعتبار أن يكون عددها يكفى التصرف الأقصى للمحطة .

إجمالى التصرف للمحطة ( لتر / ث )
تصرف الوحدة (لتر / ثانية ) = 
عدد الوحدات التى تعمل معاً 

- وحدات الطلمبات يجب أن تكون من النوع ذو الطرد المركزى المصمم لضخ مياه الصرف الصحى الخام 
- تستخدم الطلمبات الرأسية التى توضع فى البئر الجاف فى المحطات الرئيسية والفرعية وتتصل الطلمبة 
بالمحرك عن طريق عمود كردان .
- عدد لفات الطلمبات لا يزيد عن 1500 لفة / دقيقة .
- تعمل الطلمبات بمحطات الرفع على التوازى بما يوجب مراعاة ذلك فى مواصفات كل وحدة لتحقيق التصرف والرفع المطلوبين فى حالة التشغيل على التوازى .
- تحتسب الوحدات العاملة على أساس أنها ترفع التصرفات القصوى ( Panic Flow ) وبحيث لا يقل عدد هذه الوحدات العاملة لرفع التصرفات القصوى عن وحدتين مع مراعاة أن تقوم وحدة واحدة برفع التصرفات المتوسطة .

أنواع المواسير المستخدمة فى خطوط الصرف الصحى

أنواع خطوط الصرف الصحى 
1- خطوط الإنحدار
1-1-أنواع المواسير المستخدمة فى خطوط الإنحدار: 
1- المواسير الفخار
- مواسير ذات الوصلة الثابتة ( العادية ) . 
- مواسير ذات الوصلة المرنة .
2- المواسير الخرسانة المسلحة 
- مواسير بدون إسطوانة صلب
- مواسير باسطوانة صلب
3- المواسير الزهر المرن
4- المواسير البلاستيك UPVC 
5- مواسير الألياف الزجاجية GRP 
6- مواسير البولى إيثيلين 
2- خطوط الطرد
- المواسير الزهر المرن . 
- المواسير الخرانة المسلحة سابقة الإجهاد
- المواسير البلاستيك UPVC .
- المواسير الصلب .

1 - المواسير الفخار
 المواسير الفخار صنعت خصيصاَ لكى تستخدم فى شبكات الصرف الصحى وتتميز بالعمر الطويل 
 تصنع مواسير الفخار من طين الفخار الحجرى الذى يتم حرقه فى أفران خاصة ويتم طلاء المواسير من الداخل بطبقة من الطلاء الملحى المزجج (الجليز) .
 تمتاز المواسير الفخار بمقاومتها للأحماض والكبريتات والغازات وذلك يعطيها ميزة بين الانواع المختلفة من مواسير الصرف الصحى .
 تنتج المواسير الفخار بأقطار من 4 بوصة (10مم) وحتى 40 بوصة (1000مم) بوصلات ثابتة ووصلات مرنة .
 سهلة التركيب والتجربة ولا تتأثر بتغير درجات الحرارة .
أنواع المواسير الفخار
أ _ مواسير فخار رأس وذيل وصلة ثابتة 
ب_ مواسير فخار رأس وذيل وصلة مرنة 
ج_ مواسير فخار ذيلين ذات مواصفات خاصة للأنفاق 
الشروط والمواصفات الواجب توافرها فى المواسير الفخار
1- تصنيع وإنتاج المواسير والملحقات طبقاَ للمواصفات القياسية المصرية رقم 56 لسنة 1986 والقرار الوزارى رقم 286 لسنة 1988 وتعديلاته وذلك فى حالة التنفيذ بالحفر المكشوف – أما فى حالة التنفيذ بطريقة الدفع (Pipe Jacking)فتنتج المواسير طبقاَ للمواصفات القياسية الأوربية EN295-95 .
2- يفضل أن تطلى من الداخل بطبقة من الطلاء الملحى المزجج ( الجليز) لتعطى سطحاَ أملساَ من 
الداخل .
3- يجب أن تكون المواسير تامة الاستقامة خالية من الاعوجاج مستديرة القطاع وخالية من الشروخ والفقاعات الهوائية .
4- يجب عدم وجود إختلاف فى لون جسم الماسورة ويحدث ذلك نتيجة إختلاف درجة الحريق مما يتسبب فى وجود شروخ داخلية بجسم الماسورة ( أى تكون المواسير تامة الاحتراق )
5- يجب أن تعطى المواسير رنين حاد عند الطرق عليها (إختبار الرنين )
6- لاتقل أطوال المواسير عن 750مم ولاتزيد عن 1500مم للأطوال التى تبدأمن 75مم وحتى 150مم وكذلك لاتقل الاطوال عن 1000مم ولاتزيد عن 2000مم للاقطار التى تبدأمن 175مم وحتى 1000مم ويسمح بتفاوت ( ± 2%) من الطول الأسمى للماسورة كحد أقصى 
7- يجب ألايزيد الأنحراف فى إستقامة المواسير عن 5مم لكل متر طولى من جسم الماسورة .

الإختبارات التى تجرى على المواسير الفخار:-

1 - إختبار الضغط المائى : 
يجب أن تتحمل المواسير ضغطا َمائياَ قدره 1.4 كجم/سم2 والملحقات ضغطاَ مائياَ داخلياَ
0.7 كجم /سم2 بدون ظهور رشحبدون ظهور رشح على السطح الخارجى للجدار لمدة 10ثوان على 
الأقل .
2 - إختبار مقاومة التهشيم :
يجب أن تتحمل المواسير حملاَ قياسياَ أوفائقاَ طبقاَ للجدول المرفق .
3- إختبار مقاومة الأحماض والقلويات :
يجب ألا يزيد الفاقد من وزن العينة نتيجة لغمرها لمدة 48 ساعة فى محلول حمضى عيارى من أحماض الهيدروكلوريك وحمض النيتريك والكبريتيك والخليك وهيدروكسيد الصوديوم عن 25 % .

4- إختبار الإمتصاص :
يجب الاتزيد نسبة الزيادة فى وزن الماسورة نتيجة إمتصاص المياه عن النسب اموضحة فى الجدول المرفق رقم (2) .
5- يجب أن يكون الجوان المستخدم فى المواسير الفخار ذات الوصلة المرنة مطابق للمواصفات القياسية المصرية رقم 2042 لسنة 1991. 
6- يتم إنتاج وتصنيع الملحقات حسب الطلب وطبقاَ للأبعاد الموضحة بالجدول المرفق رقم (3) 

تركيب المواسير الفخار :-
أ- تركيب المواسر افخار ذات الوصلة العادية (الثابتة ) :
- يتم إختيار مسار الخط وتنفيذ الحفر مع صلب جوانب الحفر وعمل النزح الجوفى إن وجد 0
- يتم ضبط مناسيب الحفر بواسطة اللمحة وصب الخرسانة العادية أسفل المواسير بالسمك المطلوب طبقاَ للمواصفات 0
- يتم رص المواسير فى عكس إتجاه المياه على الخيطين العلوى والجانبى 0
- يوضع حبل القلفاط المقطرن بمحيط الرأس حتى يملأ 1/3 فراغ الرس 0 
- يملأ 2/3 المتبقية من الرأس بمونة الأسمنت المقاوم للكبريتات بنسبة 1:3 
( رمل : أسمنت )

- بعد نهو التركيب – يمرر بلف ممعدنى بين المطبقين بقطر أقل من قطر الماسورة للأطمئنان على عدم وجود أى عوائق أو إنحراف أوهبوط للماسورة .



حبل قلفاط مقطرن عمة أسمنتية 

1/3 ل 
ل

(تفاصيل تركيب المواسير الفخار ذات الوصلة الثابتة)

خرسانة خرسانة
عادية عادية

ق ق 
ق/2
س س

ع ع 


حتى عمق 2.00 متر بعمق أكبر من 2.00متر


تفاصيل قطاعات الخرسانة تحت وحول المواسير

القطر (بوصة) عرض خرسانة الأساس (ع) متر سمك خرسانة الأساس (س) متر
7 00.50 0.14
9 00.60 0.15
12 0.75 0.17
15 0.80 0.19
18 0.95 0.22
20 1.05 0.25
24 1.25 0.30
30 1.55 0.36
36 1.85 0.40

( تفاصيل تاسيس المواسير الفخار ذات الوصلة الثابتة )

ب- تركيب المواسير الفخار ذات الوصلة المرنة :
- الوصلات المرنة تعطى المواسير القدرة على مقاومة اى فروق فى هبوط الارض تحت المواسير أو المطابق بدون أن ينكسر خط المواسير وتساعد الجوانات الكاوتش على أن يعيد الخط تشكيل أوضاعه طبقاَ للهبوط الحادث فى الارض 0
- توضع فرشة من الحجر الجيرى (Crushed Stone) مقاس إعتبارى (10- 16 ) مم
ويمكن أيضاَ عمل طبقة الاساس من الرمل النظيف 0
- بعد فرش طبقة الأساس ترص المواسير على الخيط العلوى والجانبى لضمان الإستقامة والميل 
- يدهن رأس الماسورة من الداخل (الحلقة الكاوتش) بشحم نباتى كما يدهن ذيل الماسورة الاخرى (يحظر إستخدام الشحم المعدنى) 0
- يضبط محور الماسورة الجديد مع الماسورة الثابتة وتدغع بواسطة عتلة أو رافعة حتى يتم لبوس الذيل مع رأس الماسورة الثابتة 0
- يتم إعادة ضبط الماسورة التى تم تركيبها مرة أخرى على الخيطين 0
حلقة من البروليتان ملتصقة بالرأس

رأس الماسورة حلقة من البروليتان ملتصقة بالذيل
ذيل الماسورة

(تركيب المواسير الفخار ذات الوصلة المرنة)


ردم بالمال أو ناتج الحفر 
ردم بالرمال النظيفة 
30سم 

كسر حجر جيرى ق
(10مم – 16مم ) ق/4
( تفاصيل تاسيس المواسير الفخار ذات الوصلة المرنة )


2 ـ المواسير الخرسانة المسلحة
أ- المواسير المستخدمة فى الحفر المكشوف
- يتم تصميم وتصنيع المواسير الخرسانة المسلحة طبقا َللمواصفات الأمريكية ASTM
- والمواصفات القياسية المصرية رقم 958 لسنة 1966 
- تنتج المواسير بأقطار كبيرة تبدأ من 600مم وحتى 3250مم برأس وذيل 
- تنتج المواسير باسطوانة صلب داخلية حسب الطلب يتم استخدامها فى خطوط الإنحدار فقط .
- يتم حماية المواسير من الداخل طبقاَ للقرار الوزارى رقم 268 لسنة 1988 ويفضل إستخدامPVC Sheets T-Lock) ( كبطانة داخلية للمواسير لحمايتها من الغازات والأبخرة المتصاعدة من مياه الصرف الصحى , أو يمكن تبطين المواسير من الداخل بالمواد الإيبوكسية (كول تار إيبوكسى ) بسمك 450ميكرون أو مادة بولى يوريا (بولى كوت ) بسمك لايقل عن 1.00 مم .
- يتم حماية المواسير من الخارج طبقاَللقرار الوزارى رقم 268 لسنة 1988 وذلك بدهان السطح الخارجى للماسورة والقطع الخاصة بثلاث طبقات P.F4 بسمك لايقل عن 450 ميكرون (600 ميكرون فى التربة شديدة العدوانية ) ثم يتم تغليف الماسورة عند التركيب بغلاف (كم) من البولى إيثيلين بسمك لايقل عن 200 ميكرون (400 ميكرو ن فالتربة شديدة العدوانية ) بكامل طول الماسورة 0
- يتم إختبار المواسير طبقاَ للمواصفات الامريكية (ASTEM C 497,ASTM C76) 
وهى :- 
1- إختبار(Core Test ) . 2 ـ إختبار( Three Edge Test ) .
3 ـ إختبار(Hydrostatic Test) .
4 ـ إختبار محتوى الكلوريدات والكبريتات بالخرسانة على أن تفى المواسير بحدود المواصفات المطلوبة والمصمم على أساسها المواسير طبقاَ لعمق الردم أعلى الراسم العلوى للماسورة 0
5 ـ يتم إجراء إختبار على شرائح الـ (P V C) المبطنة للمواسير من الداخل للتأكد من عدم وجود أى قطع وكذلك للتأكد من جودة اللحامات عند الوصلات من الداخل 0
6 ـ يتم إجراء إختبار الضغط المائى بعد التركيب بإستخدام المانومتر 0

ب- المواسير الخرسانة المستخدمة فى الأنفاق (Pipe Jacking ) :-
- نفس المواصفات السابقة ولكن يتم تصميمها لتتحمل قوى الدفع ( Jacking Force ) الاضافة للأحمال الخارجية وبالتالى فان التسليح الداخلى وطول الماسورة وسمك الماسورة يختلف عن المواسير المستخدمة فى الحفر المكشوف .
جـ - المناولة والتخزين :-
- يتم إستخدام وايرات من القماش أو الكتان لتحميل ونقل وتعتيق المواسير حت لاتخدش الخرسانة والدهانات الخارجية والكم 0
- يجب عدم تخزين المواسير وتركها مدة طويلة وخاصة فى الأماكن السكنية حتى لتتعرض للتلف وخاصة مادة (P.V.C ) المبطنة للمواسير من الداخل .
- يجب الحرص الكامل فى النقل والتعتيق بالموقع حتى لايتم كسر المواسير وخاصة منطقة الرأس والذيل 0

3- المواسير البلاستيك
* أنواع المواسير البلاستيك :
1- مواسير بولى فينيل كلورايد (P.V.C) Poly Venial Chloride 
وهذا النوع لايتحمل الضغوط العالية أو درجات الحرارة العالية 0
2- مواسير بولى فينيل كلورايد غير لدنة ( Unplastsized P.V.C)
وهذا النوع يتحمل الضغوط ولا يتحمل درجات الحرارة العالية أكثر من 60° م 0 
3- مواسير كلورو بولى فينيل كلورايد (C.P.V.C)
وهذا النوع يتحمل الضغوط العالية ودرجات الحرارة حتى 90 ° م0
• خواص المواسير البلاستيك :
1 - عدم التآكل : لاتتاثر بالاحماض والقلويات أو الزيوت أو الأملاح 0
2- خفة الوزن 
3- سهولة التركيب وسهولة حملها ونقلها 
4- مقاومة للحرائق حيث أن مادة PVC لاتشتعل 0
5- الخواص الكهربائية : تعتبرعزلاَكاملاَوكذلك تقاوم التآكل نتيجة للتحلل الكهربى 0
6- هذه النوعية من المواسير لها ملحقات وقطع خاصة مثل الأكواع والمشتركات بجميع الدرجات 0
• عيوب المواسير البلاستيك :
1- لاتتحمل الطرق والصدمات 0
2- لاتتحمل حرارة الشمس ولذلك لاتخزن فى مخزن مكشوف حتى تسبب لها حرارة الشمس إنحناء فى إستقامة الماسورة 0
3- عند إحتراقها ينتج غاز الكلور وهو من الغازات السامة 0
• مقاسات وسمك جدار المواسير البلاستيك: 
Kt 


القطر الأسمى طول الرأس
(Kt) مواسير الإنحدار
الوزن (كجم) السمك (مم)
110 115 0.950 1.8
125 120 1.08 1.8
140 125 1.21 1.8
160 132 1.39 1.8
180 145 1.57 1.8
200 145 1.74 1.8
225 152 1.96 1.8
250 160 2.40 2.0
280 170 3.11 2.3
315 180 3.78 2.5
355 180 4.87 2.9
400 200 6.10 3.2
450 200 7.65 3.6
500 250 9.37 4.0

• القطر الأسمى للمواسير البلاستيك هو القطر الخارجي


• الإختبارات التى تجرى على المواسير البلاستيك 
تجرى الإختبارات على المواسير البلاستيك طبقاَ للمواصفات القياسية المصرية رقم 1717 لسنة 1989.
1- الخواص الفيزيائية 
أ – المظهر : يجب أن تكون العينة منتظمة اللون والعتامة وتكون متجانسة وليس بها عيوب ظاهرية . 
ب - الأبعاد : يتم مراجعة قطر الماسورة الخارجى وسمكها .
ج - الوزن النوعى للمواسير .
د – التغير الطولى للمواسير : يجب ألا يزيد متوسط نسبة التغير فى الطول عن 5 ٪ .

2- الإختبارات الميكانيكية :
أ‌- تحديد خواص الشد .
ب- اختبار خواص التحميل لها باستخدام اللوحين المتوازيين .
جـ - مقاومة التصادم .
3- تأثير الكيماويات السائلة على مادة الماسورة
أ‌- تأثير الأسيتون
ب‌- تأثير الماءالمقطر 
جـ - تأثير كلوريد المثيلين 

د - تأثير حامض الكبريتيك بتركيز 30 ٪ 
يجب ألا يحدث أى تغير فى مظهر أو لون المواسير عند غمرا العينة فى الحمض لمدة أسبوع 0 
هـ - تأثير حمض الكبريتيك بتركيز 93 ٪
يجب ألايزيد النقص فى وزن العينة 0.13 جم عند غمرها فى الحمض لمدة إسبوعين . 

سطح الأرض 

ناتج حفر أو رمال
رمل نظيف 
رمل نظيف 
رمل نظيف
( قطاع تأسيس المواسير البلاستيك )

2 ـ خطـوط الطـرد
يتم ضخ ونقل مياه الصرف الصحى من محطة الرفع إلى محطة المعالجة أو مكان التخلص منها خلال خطوط الطرد .
• أنواع المواسير المستخدمة فى خطوط الطرد 
1- المواسير الزهر المرن . 
2- المواسير الخرسانة سابقة الإجهــاد . 
3- المواسير الصلب .
4- المواسير البلاستيك (U.P.V.C) .

المواسير الزهر المرن :
- تنتج المواسير الزهر المرن محلياَ طبقاَ للمواصفات القيلسية المصرية رقم 2807لسنة1995والقرار الوزارى رقم 268 لسنة 1983 .
- تنتج المواسير الزهر المرن معزولة من الداخل بمواد إيبوكسية ومن الخارج بالبيتومين , والمواسير الزهر المرن تتحمل ضغوطاإ كبيرة لذلك فهى تستخدم فى خطوط الطرد للتغذية أو الصرف الصحى وينتج منها فى مصر بأقطار من 100مم وحتى 1000مم .
وتنتج المواسير برأس وذيل أو بفلنشات 0

مميزات المواسير الزهر المرن :
ـ العمر الإفتراضى كبير .
ـ تقاوم الكيماويات والأحماض .
ـ يمكن تشكيلها لعمل العدايات والسيفونات .

إختبارات خطوط الطرد 
ـ تختبر المواسير فى المصنع على ضغط يساوى ضعف ضغط التشغيل .
ـ تختبر المواسير فى الموقع على ضغط يساوى مرة ونصف ضغط التشغيل بملىء الخط ببطء مع تفريغ الهواء جيداً .
ـ يتم فحص الخط المختبر على إمتداد طوله أثناء تركه تحت ضغط الإختبار لإكتشاف أى عيوب


----------



## إسلام علي (7 يونيو 2011)

* تصميم شبكات الصرف الصحى (مهندس . محمود ابوزيد ) *


عملية التصميم
1 - التحضير للمشروع :
الخرائط المساحية والكنتورية وتحديد مساحة المنطقة .
- تعداد وتوزيع السكان والكثافة السكانية .
- دراسة المستويات السكانية ومعدلات إستهلاك المياه 
- دراسة المناخ ومعدلات سقوط الأمطار وإتجاه الرياح ودرجات الحرارة المختلفة 
على مدار العام .
- دراسة المخلفات الصناعية وتصرفاتها ( النوعية والتصرف ).
- أعمال الرفع المساحى وتحديد مناسيب الشوارع والترع والمصارف والسكك الحديدية ……
- دراسة طبقات التربة ومنسوب المياه الجوفية .
- تحديد نقطة التخلص النهائى من مياه الصرف الصحى .
( محطات معالجة – مصارف – إعادة إستخدام المياه بعد المعالجة .... )

2- التخطيط الإبتدائى وأسس التصميم للمشروع .
- تحديد الفترة الزمنية للمشروع ( 30 – 50 ) سنة .
- تحديد تصرف الفرد اليومى وتصرفات الوحدات المختلفة .
( مستشفيات – مدارس – مبانى عامة ………………. )
- تحديد تصرف المناطق الصناعية .
- تحديد التصرف من مياه الرشح
- تحديد تصرف مياه الأمطار
- حساب أقطار المواسير وحساب الميول ورسم القطاعات الطولية .
- تحديد أنواع المواسير المستخدمة .
- تحديد ملحقات شبكة الصرف الصحى ( مطابق – غرف ………… )
- عمل المواصفات الفنية وجداول الكميات لشبكة الإنحدار وملحقاتها ومحطات الرفع وخطوط الطرد وملحقاتها .

3- تحديد أسس التصميم : 
- أسس التصميم لشبكات الإنحدار 
( السرعة فى المواسير – التصرف الأقصى ـ التصرف الأدنى ـ المسافات بين المطابق ) 
ويتم تحديد أقطار وميول الخطوط .
- أسس التصميم لمحطات الرفع وخطوط الطرد
- تحديد أنسب مكان لمحطة الرفع .
- تحديد نوع المحطة ( مبتله – جافة مبتلة ) ( Wet Dry – Wet ) .
- تحديد مناسيب خط الطرد لمعرفة الرافع المانومترى المطلوب .
- تحديد قطر البيارة .
- تحديد قطر خط الطرد ونوع المواسير المستخدمة .
- رسم المخطط العام للمحطة وغرف الصمامات والمبانى الملحقة بالمحطة 
( مبنى توليد – مبنى - محولات – مبنى إدارى – مبنى أمن – مبنى مخزن وورشة … ) .
ـ تحديد مسارات خط الطرد والمجارى المائية والسكك الحديدية التى تفترض المسار إن 
وجدت . 
- تحديد أماكن المحابس المطلوبة على خط الطرد ( هواء – حاجز – مرتد – غسيل ) .

* - الرفع المساحى

الغرض من عملية الرفع المساحى :-

- تحديد الموقع العام للمنطقة .

- تحديد حدود المنطقة المطلوب خدمتها حالياً ومستقبلياً .

- تحديد مسارات خطوط الصرف الصحى ورفع المناسيب لها .

- تحديد أهم المعالم الرئيسية والمنشآت العامة وخطوط السكك الحديد والترع والمصارف .

- تحديد عروض الشوارع وحالة المنشآت وإرتفاعاتها .

- تحديد مسارات خطوط الطرد من محطة الرفع إلى محطة المعالجة ورفع مناسيبها .


- الدراسات السكانية 

_من العوامل الرئيسية فى عملية تصميم شبكات الصرف الصحى هو تحديد عدد السكان المطلوب_ خدمته بالمشروع . وكذلك تحديد الكثافة السكانية لمنطقة المشروع .

طرق التنبؤ بعدد السكان 
• لحساب عدد السكان مستقبلاً فى سنة محددة لمنطقة معينة
- يتم الحصول على آخر تعداد سكانى للمنطقة موضوع الدراسة وذلك عن طريق الجهاز المركزى للتعبية والإحصاء ( PO ) .
- يتم تحديد الفترة الزمنية التصميمية للمشروع ( 30 – 40 ) سنة ( N ) .
- يتم تحديد معدل النمو السكانى للمنطقة ( K ) .

• طرق تقدير عدد السكان :-
-الطريقة الحسابية * Arithmatic Increase 

Pn = Po + Ka ( tn - to ) Po 

عدد السكان معدل الزيادة عدد السكان عدد السكان المتوقع
فى سنة محددة ( الفترة الزمنية ) السنوية للسكان فى سنة محددة فى المستقبل
( معدل ثابت )

- الطريقة الهندسية * Geometric Increase
* Ln Pn = Ln Po + Kg ( tn – to )

- طريقة معدل النمو السنوى * Growth Factor 
Pn = Po ( 1+K ) n

- طريقة الزيادة بالمعدل المتناقص 
Pn = S – ( S – Po ) . e k d ( tn – to ) 

أقصى قيمة متوقعة 
لعدد السكان 

- تقدير عدد السكان بإفتراض كثافة سكانية حسب إستخدامات الأراضى 
- يتم تقسيم المنطقة موضوع الدراسة إلى عدة مناطق حسب إستخدامات الأراضى ويتم تحديد الكثافة السكانية الحالية لكل منطقة وذلك عن طريق الحصر الميدانى . (D ) 
- يتم تحديد المساحة المستقبلية المتوقفة لكل منطقة ( An ) 


حيز عمراني
*حيز عمراني حالي
*مستقبلي


Po = ∑ + A i D i 
- لكل منطقة Pni = Poi + pExtend 
- إجمالى عدد السكان المتوقعة =Poi + Do ( Ani – Ao ) Pn ( total ) = Po ( total ) + ∑ D ( An – aoi ) 

- الطريقة البيانية التقريبية * ( Graphical Extension Method ) - يتم رسم منحنى النمو السكانى للمنطقة موضوع الدراسة ثم يتم إمتداده إلى سنة الهدف .

Pn


* طريقة المقارنة البيانية 
- يتم رسم منحى النمو السكانى لمدينة معلومة مشابهة للمنطقة موضوع الدراسة ويتم إعتباره 
منحنى النمو السكانى للمنطقة موضوع الدراسة .
- يتم إمتداد المنحنى لسنة الهدف وتحديد عدد السكان المستقبلى .

• العوامل التى تؤثر على الزيادة السكانية :-
1- وسائل النقل والمواصلات المتوفرة
2- توافر فرص العمل
3- التوسع فى الخدمات المتاحة من المرافق ووسائل جذب السكان 
4 - الإستهلاكات والتصرفات

تنقسم التصرفات الواردة لشبكة الصرف الصحى إلى :
- الصرف الأدمى
- الصرف الصناعى 
- الصرف التجارى والإدارى
- مياه الأمطار 
- مياه الرشح 

حساب التصرفات
تتطلب عملية تصميم خطوط الصرف الصحى حساب أقصى وأدنى تصرفات على مدار اليوم لحساب السرعات الميول المطلوبة للمواسير بحيث تتدفق المياه فى المواسير دون حدوث نحر
( تآكل ) أو ترسيب للمواسير مما تؤثر على كفاءة شبكة الصرف الصحى .

تصرف الفرد :- 
تصرف الفرد = الإستهلاك × ( 8, - 9, ) لترا يوم
الإستهلاك = ( 150 – 250 ) لترا يوم
حسب موقع المنطقة الجغرافي وحسب الحالة الإجتماعية والإقتصادية للسكان .

التصرف المتوسط :-

POP X q X ( 0. 80 – 0.90 )
Qav = ـــــــــــــــــــــــ L / S
24 X 60 X 60 
حيث : POP = عدد السكان 
q = استهلاك الفرد من المياه / يوم
معامل الذروة الأقصى
Max Peak Factor 14 
P. F =1 + 
4+ √ P
حيث P عدد السكان بالألف
معامل الذروة الأدنى Min Peak Factor 
Min P. F = O.20 P 1/6

تصرف مياه الأمطار
أ) الطريقة الحسابية : Qrain = C * I * A 
حيث : 
- Qrain كمية مياه الأمطار التى تصل إلى خط الصرف .
- I كثافة سقوط مياه الأمطار ( مم / ساعة ) 
- C معامل فائض مياه الأمطار ويتوقف على حالة الرصف للشوارع وعلى طبيعة التربة وحالة المنطقة السكنية وتؤخذ قيمة C من الجدول الأتى : 
نوع السطح قيمة C
- الأسطح والشوارع المرصوفة جيداً
- التربة العادية والشوارع الغير مرصوفة
- المناطق السكنية (مستوية)
- المناطق السكنية (جبلية)
- المناطق الصناعية (صناعات خفيفة )
- المناطق الصناعية (صناعات ثقيلة ) 0.7 – 0.95

ب) الطريقة التقريبية :
وفى هذه الطريقة يتم اخذ مياه الأمطار كنسبة من التصرف المتوسط للمنطقة ( 5 – 10 ) % 
Qrain = ( 5 – 10 ) % Q av 
تصرف مياه الرشح : 
يتوقف تصرف مياه الرشح على حالة التربة ومنسوب المياه الجوفية بالمنطقة .
أ ) الطريقة الحسابية :
Qinf =  d h 2/3
حيث : Q كمية مياة الرشح خلال واحد كيلو متر منخط المواسير ( لتر/ساعة ).
 معامل يتراوح بين ( 5 – 10 ) ويؤخذ 10 . 
d = قطر خط الصرف . 
h= العمق المتوسط لخط المواسير أسفل منوب المياه الجوفية . 

وفى حالة عدم توفر البيانات تؤخذ كمية مياة الرشح الكمية الأكبر من : 
- ( 24 – 95 ) م3 / اليوم / 1 كم من خط المواسير . 
- 0.46 م3 / يوم / 1سم من قطر المواسير / 1 كم من خط المواسير .

ب ) الطريقة التقريبية : 
وفى هذه الطريقة يتم أخذ مياه الرشح كنسبة من التصرف المتوسط للمنطقة ( 5 - 10 ) % 

Qinf = ( 5 – 10 ) % Qav

5 ـ التصرفات التصميمية
# الطقس الجا ف ( صيفاً ) :
ـ متوسط إستهلاك الفرد من المياه على مدار العام : qav
ـ إستهلاك الفرد من المياه صيفاً :
q D.W.F = ( 1.2 – 1.3 ) qav
ـ التصرف المتوسط صيفاً :
q av = PoP X q D.W.F X 0.90 
حيث ( PoP ) عدد السكان سنة الهدف .
ـ التصرف الأقصى صيفاً :
q max D.W.F = Max P.F X q av 
ـ التصرف التصميمى الأقصى صيفاً :
q Design = q max D.W.F + q inf + q ind 
ـ أدنى تصرف صيفاً :
q min D.W.F = min P.F + q av + q inf 
# التصرف الممطر ( شتاءاً ) :
ـ إستهلاك الفرد من المياه شتاءاً :
q W.W.F = ( 0.7 – 0.8 ) qav
ـ متوسط التصرف شتاءاً :
q av = PoP X q W.W.F 
حيث ( PoP ) عدد السكان سنة الهدف .
ـ التصرف الأقصى شتاءاً :
q max W.W.F = Max P.F q av 
ـ التصرف التصميمى الأقصى شتاءاً :
q Design = q max W.W.F + q inf + q rain + q ind 
ـ أدنى تصرف شتاءاً :
q min W.W.F = min P.F q av + q inf 

ونوجز التصرفات التصميمية لتصميم خطوط الإنحدار كما يلى : ـ
ـ التصرف التصميمى الأقصى = القيمة الأكبر فى كل من التصرف الأقصى الجاف أو التصرف الأقصى شتاءاً .
ـ التصرف التصميمى الأدنى = القيمة الأصغر من التصرف الأدنى صيفاً أو التصرف الأدنى شتاءاً .
ويتم حساب الأقطار والميول طبقاً لأسس التصميم يتم الإلتزام بالسرعات ونسبة الإمتلاء للخطوط .

ولا بد الأخذ فى الإعتبار أوقات العمل بالنسبة للمصانع وهل المصانع تصرف ليلاً أم نهاراً بحيث يتم أخذ الصرف الصناعى فى الإعتبار طبقاً للوقت التى سيتم صرفه على الشبكة .

** ـ أسس تصميم شبكة مواسير الإنحدار
يتم وضع أسس التصميم لشبكة الصرف الصحي على أساس سرعات مما سبق عند مرور التصرفات المختلفة على مدار اليوم بحيث لا تقل الرعة عن حدود معينة فيحدث ترسيب بالخطوط ولا تزيد السرعة عن حدود بحيث يحدث نحر للمواسير .

1- المواسير ذات القطر أقل من700 مم : 
أ ) فى حالة أقصى تصرف جاف : 
- بدون إضافة مياه أمطار . 
تصمم المواسير على أنها نصف مملوءة والسرعة لا تقل عن 0.6 م / ث 
( d / D )  0.50 > V min < 0.6 m/s
- بإضافة مياه الأمطار 
- تصمم المواسير على أنها ثلثى مملوءة والسرعة لا تقل عن 0.6 م / ث 
( d / D )  2/3 V min  0.60 m/s
ب ) فى حالة أدنى تصرف جاف خلال فصل فصل الشتاء :
V min  0.50 m /sec
2- المواسير ذات القطر من700 مم فأكثر : 
أ ) فى حالة أقصى تصرف جاف : 
- بدون إضافة مياه أمطار . 
تصمم المواسير على أنها ثلثي مملوءة والسرعة لا تقل عن 1.0 م / ث 
( d / D )  2/3 V min  1.0 m/sec
- بإضافة مياه أمطار . 
تصمم المواسير على أنها ثلاثة أرباع مملوءة والسرعة لا تقل عن 1.0 م / ث 
( d / D )  3/4 V min  1.0 m/sec
ب ) فى حالة أدنى تصرف جاف : 
يراعي ألا تقل السرعة عن 0.6 م / ث .
V min  0.60 m/sec
وفى جميع الحالات ولجميع أقطار المواسير :
- السرعة لا تزيد عن 1.5 م / ث فى حالة الأرض المنبسطة . 
- فى حالة وجود إنحدار فى الأرض يتم زيادة ميول الخطوط بحيث لا تزيد السرعة عن 2.0 م / ث . 
- فى حالة الأرض شديدة الإنحدار السرعة لا تزيد عن 3.0 م / ث . 
- ويمكنفى حالة الأرض المنحدرة والأرض شديدة الإنحدار إنشاء خطوط الصرف بهدارات للتغلب على الميول والتحكم فى السرعة .

المعادلات التصميمية : 
يتم إستخدام معدلة ماننج والمعادلة العامة للسريان .
1- معادلة ماننج :
1
V = ـــ m 2/3 i
n
حيث : 
V = السرعة فى المواسير م / ث .
n = معامل الإحتكاك للمواسير .
m=النسبة بين المحيط المبتل إلى المساحة المبتلة للمواسير .
A المساحة
P المحيط
i= ميل الخط .
2 - معادلة السريان :
Q = Area × Velocity = A × V
Q = A × ـــ m 2/3 i بالتعويض من معادلة ماننج 
n

** المطابق :
تصنع المطابق من الخرسانة المصبوبة فى الموقع أو من الخرسانة سابقة الصب ويجب أن تكون الخرسانة من الأسمنت المقاوم للكبريتات ، كما تدهن من الداخل بطبقة من البيتومين أو أى مادة مقاومة للأحماض والكبريتات .
ويثبت بحائط المطبق درجات من الحديد المجلفن أو الزهر المغطى بطبقة من الرصاص لتسهيل عملية النزول بداخله لأعمال الصيانة ، وللمطبق غطاء بإطار من الحديد الزهور يتحمل الضغوط الخارجية . ويتم إنشاء المطابق على شبكات الصرف بالإنحدار فى الأماكن التالية :

1- عند تغيير قطاع الماسورة .
2- عند تغيير إتجاه المواسير.
3- عند تغيير ميل الماسورة .
4- عند تقاطع ماسورتين أو أكثر .
5- كل مسافة معينة توقف على قطر الماسورة لتمسح بالتسليك فى حالة إنسداد المواسير 

*** ـ محطات الرفع وخطوط الطرد
تقوم شبكة مواسير الإنحدار بتجميع مياه المجارى حيث تصب فى محطات الرفع ( إن وجدت ) وبواسطة الطلمبات الموجودة فى محطة الرفع تنقل مياه المجارى عن طريق خط الطرد على المشروع العام لمجارى حلوان .

- البيانات اللازمة لتصميم محطة الرفع :
- متوسط التصرف اليومى بالمتر المكعب والتى يمكن منها حساب التصرف فى الساعة على أساس
16 ساعة تشغيل فى اليوم .
- متوسط التصرف اليومى المستقبلى .
- أقصى تصرف للطلمبات = 5و 1 × التصرف المتوسط لمياه الصرف الصحى .
- مناسيب أرضية البيارة وغرفة المحركات والأرض عند المحطة .
- المسافة بين منسوب قاع ماسورة المدخل وأرضية البيارة ( مسافة التخزين ) لا يقل عن 1,5 متر فى المحطات الفرعية و 50و 2 متر فى المحطات الرئيسية .

** تصميم بيارة السحب :

- يتم تحديد سعة بيارة السحب بحيث تتحمل سعة تخزين لا تقل عن 10 دقائق ولا تزيد عن 20 دقيقة حتى لا يحدث تحلل هوائى من طول فترة التخزين . وتتوقف سعة البيارة أيضاً على عدد مرات التشغيل والإيقاف للطلمبة .
زمن الدورة ( دقيقة ) × تصرف الطلمبات ( م 3 / دقيقة )
حجم البيارة = 
4
- يتم تحديد حجم البيارة بحيث لا تزيد عدد مرات التشغيل فى الساعة الواحدة عن 6 مرات .

* وحدات الرفع :
يؤخد عدد الوحدات بالمحطة كالآتى :
( الوحدات العاملة + وحدة إحتياطية + وحدة فى الصيانة ) .
وتحتسب الوحدات التى بالعمل مع الأخذ فى الإعتبار أن يكون عددها يكفى التصرف الأقصى للمحطة .
إجمالى التصرف للمحطة ( لتر / ث )
تصرف الوحدة (لتر / ثانية ) = 
عدد الوحدات التى تعمل معاً 

- وحدات الطلمبات يجب أن تكون من النوع ذو الطرد المركزى المصمم لضخ مياه الصرف الصحى الخام 
- تستخدم الطلمبات الرأسية التى توضع فى البئر الجاف فى المحطات الرئيسية والفرعية وتتصل الطلمبة 
بالمحرك عن طريق عمود كردان .
- عدد لفات الطلمبات لا يزيد عن 1500 لفة / دقيقة .
- تعمل الطلمبات بمحطات الرفع على التوازى بما يوجب مراعاة ذلك فى مواصفات كل وحدة لتحقيق التصرف والرفع المطلوبين فى حالة التشغيل على التوازى .
- تحتسب الوحدات العاملة على أساس أنها ترفع التصرفات القصوى ( Panic Flow ) وبحيث لا يقل عدد هذه الوحدات العاملة لرفع التصرفات القصوى عن وحدتين مع مراعاة أن تقوم وحدة واحدة برفع التصرفات المتوسطة .

أنواع المواسير المستخدمة فى خطوط الصرف الصحى

أنواع خطوط الصرف الصحى 
1- خطوط الإنحدار
-أنواع المواسير المستخدمة فى خطوط الإنحدار: 
- المواسير الفخار
- مواسير ذات الوصلة الثابتة ( العادية ) . 
- مواسير ذات الوصلة المرنة .
2- المواسير الخرسانة المسلحة 
- مواسير بدون إسطوانة صلب
- مواسير باسطوانة صلب
3- المواسير الزهر المرن
4- المواسير البلاستيك UPVC 
5- مواسير الألياف الزجاجية GRP 
6- مواسير البولى إيثيلين 
*- خطوط الطرد
- المواسير الزهر المرن . 
- المواسير الخرانة المسلحة سابقة الإجهاد
- المواسير البلاستيك UPVC .
- المواسير الصلب .

- المواسير الفخار
-* المواسير الفخار صنعت خصيصاَ لكى تستخدم فى شبكات الصرف الصحى وتتميز بالعمر الطويل 
-* تصنع مواسير الفخار من طين الفخار الحجرى الذى يتم حرقه فى أفران خاصة ويتم طلاء المواسير من الداخل بطبقة من الطلاء الملحى المزجج (الجليز) .
-* تمتاز المواسير الفخار بمقاومتها للأحماض والكبريتات والغازات وذلك يعطيها ميزة بين الانواع المختلفة من مواسير الصرف الصحى .
-* تنتج المواسير الفخار بأقطار من 4 بوصة (10مم) وحتى 40 بوصة (1000مم) بوصلات ثابتة ووصلات مرنة .
-* سهلة التركيب والتجربة ولا تتأثر بتغير درجات الحرارة .
أنواع المواسير الفخار
أ _ مواسير فخار رأس وذيل وصلة ثابتة 
ب_ مواسير فخار رأس وذيل وصلة مرنة 
ج_ مواسير فخار ذيلين ذات مواصفات خاصة للأنفاق 
الشروط والمواصفات الواجب توافرها فى المواسير الفخار
1- تصنيع وإنتاج المواسير والملحقات طبقاَ للمواصفات القياسية المصرية وذلك فى حالة التنفيذ بالحفر المكشوف – أما فى حالة التنفيذ بطريقة الدفع (Pipe Jacking)فتنتج المواسير طبقاَ للمواصفات القياسية الأوربية EN295-95 .
2- يفضل أن تطلى من الداخل بطبقة من الطلاء الملحى المزجج ( الجليز) لتعطى سطحاَ أملساَ من 
الداخل .
3- يجب أن تكون المواسير تامة الاستقامة خالية من الاعوجاج مستديرة القطاع وخالية من الشروخ والفقاعات الهوائية .
4- يجب عدم وجود إختلاف فى لون جسم الماسورة ويحدث ذلك نتيجة إختلاف درجة الحريق مما يتسبب فى وجود شروخ داخلية بجسم الماسورة ( أى تكون المواسير تامة الاحتراق )
5- يجب أن تعطى المواسير رنين حاد عند الطرق عليها (إختبار الرنين )
6- لاتقل أطوال المواسير عن 750مم ولاتزيد عن 1500مم للأطوال التى تبدأمن 75مم وحتى 150مم وكذلك لاتقل الاطوال عن 1000مم ولاتزيد عن 2000مم للاقطار التى تبدأمن 175مم وحتى 1000مم ويسمح بتفاوت ( ± 2%) من الطول الأسمى للماسورة كحد أقصى 
7- يجب ألايزيد الأنحراف فى إستقامة المواسير عن 5مم لكل متر طولى من جسم الماسورة .

الإختبارات التى تجرى على المواسير الفخار:-

- إختبار الضغط المائى : 
يجب أن تتحمل المواسير ضغطا َمائياَ قدره 1.4 كجم/سم2 والملحقات ضغطاَ مائياَ داخلياَ
0.7 كجم /سم2 بدون ظهور رشحبدون ظهور رشح على السطح الخارجى للجدار لمدة 10ثوان على 
الأقل .
- إختبار مقاومة التهشيم :
يجب أن تتحمل المواسير حملاَ قياسياَ أوفائقاَ طبقاَ للجدول المرفق .
- إختبار مقاومة الأحماض والقلويات :
يجب ألا يزيد الفاقد من وزن العينة نتيجة لغمرها لمدة 48 ساعة فى محلول حمضى عيارى من أحماض الهيدروكلوريك وحمض النيتريك والكبريتيك والخليك وهيدروكسيد الصوديوم عن 25 % .

- إختبار الإمتصاص :
يجب الاتزيد نسبة الزيادة فى وزن الماسورة نتيجة إمتصاص المياه عن النسب اموضحة فى .
- يجب أن يكون الجوان المستخدم فى المواسير الفخار ذات الوصلة المرنة مطابق للمواصفات 
( يتم إنتاج وتصنيع الملحقات حسب الطلب ) 

تركيب المواسير الفخار :-
أ- تركيب المواسر افخار ذات الوصلة العادية (الثابتة ) :
- يتم إختيار مسار الخط وتنفيذ الحفر مع صلب جوانب الحفر وعمل النزح الجوفى إن وجد 0
- يتم ضبط مناسيب الحفر بواسطة اللمحة وصب الخرسانة العادية أسفل المواسير بالسمك المطلوب طبقاَ للمواصفات 0
- يتم رص المواسير فى عكس إتجاه المياه على الخيطين العلوى والجانبى 0
- يوضع حبل القلفاط المقطرن بمحيط الرأس حتى يملأ 1/3 فراغ الرس 0 
- يملأ 2/3 المتبقية من الرأس بمونة الأسمنت المقاوم للكبريتات بنسبة 1:3 
( رمل : أسمنت )

- بعد نهو التركيب – يمرر بلف ممعدنى بين المطبقين بقطر أقل من قطر الماسورة للأطمئنان على عدم وجود أى عوائق أو إنحراف أوهبوط للماسورة .

حبل قلفاط مقطرن عمة أسمنتية 


( تفاصيل تاسيس المواسير الفخار ذات الوصلة الثابتة )

ب- تركيب المواسير الفخار ذات الوصلة المرنة :
- الوصلات المرنة تعطى المواسير القدرة على مقاومة اى فروق فى هبوط الارض تحت المواسير أو المطابق بدون أن ينكسر خط المواسير وتساعد الجوانات الكاوتش على أن يعيد الخط تشكيل أوضاعه طبقاَ للهبوط الحادث فى الارض 0
- توضع فرشة من الحجر الجيرى (Crushed Stone) مقاس إعتبارى (10- 16 ) مم
ويمكن أيضاَ عمل طبقة الاساس من الرمل النظيف 0
- بعد فرش طبقة الأساس ترص المواسير على الخيط العلوى والجانبى لضمان الإستقامة والميل 
- يدهن رأس الماسورة من الداخل (الحلقة الكاوتش) بشحم نباتى كما يدهن ذيل الماسورة الاخرى (يحظر إستخدام الشحم المعدنى) 0
- يضبط محور الماسورة الجديد مع الماسورة الثابتة وتدغع بواسطة عتلة أو رافعة حتى يتم لبوس الذيل مع رأس الماسورة الثابتة 0
- يتم إعادة ضبط الماسورة التى تم تركيبها مرة أخرى على الخيطين 0
حلقة من البروليتان ملتصقة بالرأس

رأس الماسورة حلقة من البروليتان ملتصقة بالذيل
ذيل الماسورة

(تركيب المواسير الفخار ذات الوصلة المرنة)


ردم بالمال أو ناتج الحفر 
ردم بالرمال النظيفة 
30سم 

كسر حجر جيرى ق
(10مم – 16مم ) ق/4
( تفاصيل تاسيس المواسير الفخار ذات الوصلة المرنة )


* ـ المواسير الخرسانة المسلحة
أ- المواسير المستخدمة فى الحفر المكشوف
- يتم تصميم وتصنيع المواسير الخرسانة المسلحة طبقا َللمواصفات الأمريكية ASTM 
- تنتج المواسير بأقطار كبيرة تبدأ من 500مم برأس وذيل 
- تنتج المواسير باسطوانة صلب داخلية حسب الطلب يتم استخدامها فى خطوط الإنحدار فقط .
- يتم حماية المواسير من الداخل ويفضل إستخدامPVC Sheets T-Lock) ( كبطانة داخلية للمواسير لحمايتها من الغازات والأبخرة المتصاعدة من مياه الصرف الصحى , أو يمكن تبطين المواسير من الداخل بالمواد الإيبوكسية (كول تار إيبوكسى ) بسمك 450ميكرون أو مادة بولى يوريا (بولى كوت ) بسمك لايقل عن 1.00 مم .
- يتم حماية المواسير من الخارج وذلك بدهان السطح الخارجى للماسورة والقطع الخاصة بثلاث طبقات P.F4 بسمك لايقل عن 450 ميكرون (600 ميكرون فى التربة شديدة العدوانية ) ثم يتم تغليف الماسورة عند التركيب بغلاف (كم) من البولى إيثيلين بسمك لايقل عن 200 ميكرون (400 ميكرو ن للتربة شديدة العدوانية ) بكامل طول الماسورة 0
- يتم إختبار المواسير طبقاَ للمواصفات الامريكية (ASTEM C 497,ASTM C76) 
وهى :- 
1- إختبار(Core Test ) . 2 ـ إختبار( Three Edge Test ) .
3 ـ إختبار(Hydrostatic Test) .
4 ـ إختبار محتوى الكلوريدات والكبريتات بالخرسانة على أن تفى المواسير بحدود المواصفات المطلوبة والمصمم على أساسها المواسير طبقاَ لعمق الردم أعلى الراسم العلوى للماسورة 0
5 ـ يتم إجراء إختبار على شرائح الـ (P V C) المبطنة للمواسير من الداخل للتأكد من عدم وجود أى قطع وكذلك للتأكد من جودة اللحامات عند الوصلات من الداخل 0
6 ـ يتم إجراء إختبار الضغط المائى بعد التركيب بإستخدام المانومتر 0

ب- المواسير الخرسانة المستخدمة فى الأنفاق (Pipe Jacking ) :-
- نفس المواصفات السابقة ولكن يتم تصميمها لتتحمل قوى الدفع ( Jacking Force ) الاضافة للأحمال الخارجية وبالتالى فان التسليح الداخلى وطول الماسورة وسمك الماسورة يختلف عن المواسير المستخدمة فى الحفر المكشوف .
جـ - المناولة والتخزين :-
- يتم إستخدام وايرات من القماش أو الكتان لتحميل ونقل وتعتيق المواسير حت لاتخدش الخرسانة والدهانات الخارجية والكم 0
- يجب عدم تخزين المواسير وتركها مدة طويلة وخاصة فى الأماكن السكنية حتى لتتعرض للتلف وخاصة مادة (P.V.C ) المبطنة للمواسير من الداخل .
- يجب الحرص الكامل فى النقل والتعتيق بالموقع حتى لايتم كسر المواسير وخاصة منطقة الرأس والذيل 0

*- المواسير البلاستيك
* أنواع المواسير البلاستيك :
1- مواسير بولى فينيل كلورايد (P.V.C) Poly Venial Chloride 
وهذا النوع لايتحمل الضغوط العالية أو درجات الحرارة العالية 0
2- مواسير بولى فينيل كلورايد غير لدنة ( Unplastsized P.V.C)
وهذا النوع يتحمل الضغوط ولا يتحمل درجات الحرارة العالية أكثر من 60° م 0 
3- مواسير كلورو بولى فينيل كلورايد (C.P.V.C)
وهذا النوع يتحمل الضغوط العالية ودرجات الحرارة حتى 90 ° م0
• خواص المواسير البلاستيك :
1 - عدم التآكل : لاتتاثر بالاحماض والقلويات أو الزيوت أو الأملاح 0
2- خفة الوزن 
3- سهولة التركيب وسهولة حملها ونقلها 
4- مقاومة للحرائق حيث أن مادة PVC لاتشتعل 0
5- الخواص الكهربائية : تعتبرعزلاَكاملاَوكذلك تقاوم التآكل نتيجة للتحلل الكهربى 0
6- هذه النوعية من المواسير لها ملحقات وقطع خاصة مثل الأكواع والمشتركات بجميع الدرجات 0
• عيوب المواسير البلاستيك :
1- لاتتحمل الطرق والصدمات 0
2- لاتتحمل حرارة الشمس ولذلك لاتخزن فى مخزن مكشوف حتى تسبب لها حرارة الشمس إنحناء فى إستقامة الماسورة 0
3- عند إحتراقها ينتج غاز الكلور وهو من الغازات السامة 0
• مقاسات وسمك جدار المواسير البلاستيك:

مميزات المواسير الزهر المرن :
ـ العمر الإفتراضى كبير .
ـ تقاوم الكيماويات والأحماض .
- سهولة تشكيلها
إختبارات خطوط الطرد 
ـ تختبر المواسير فى المصنع على ضغط يساوى ضعف ضغط التشغيل .
ـ تختبر المواسير فى الموقع على ضغط يساوى مرة ونصف ضغط التشغيل بملىء الخط ببطء مع تفريغ الهواء جيداً .
ـ يتم فحص الخط المختبر على إمتداد طوله أثناء تركه تحت ضغط الإختبار لإكتشاف أى عيوب 
مرسلة بواسطة محمود ابوزيد في 03:07 م 

  إرسال بالبريد الإلكتروني  كتابة مدونة حول هذه المشاركة  المشاركة في Twitter  المشاركة في Facebook  المشاركة في نبضات Google  



*04 أكتوبر, 2010*

* مراحل تنفيذ خزان مياه رأس غارب *





































 





































بواسطة محمود ابوزيد


----------



## s.sakr (7 يونيو 2011)

شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل


----------



## هانى عصمت (7 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (7 يونيو 2011)

عمل رائع وممتاز
مع خالص تحياتى
المهندس احمد عكوش


----------



## cvl_83 (7 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
عمل رائع ومجهود طيب لكني اريد منك ان تضعه كملف pdf او word اذا امكن ذلك 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندس شاطر (26 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
ارجو كتابة اسم المراجع او الكتب
وشكرا مره ثانية


----------



## نهاد العجيلي (14 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على كل عمل وجهد بذلته في نقل رسالة العلم وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## رائد قوجا (7 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك شكرا جزيلا


----------



## salah_hyd (7 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك

.....بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم (18 أكتوبر 2011)

ماشاء الله مجهود رائع ياهندسه


----------



## saadson (21 أكتوبر 2011)

شضكرا ع المجهود الرائع يا باشمهندس


----------



## عدنان النجحي (21 أكتوبر 2011)

مجهود كبير ورائع تشكرو عليه و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عاطف صبرة (14 نوفمبر 2011)

ممتاز يا دكتور ربنا يوفقك 
ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## tikabd (21 يناير 2012)

الله يزيدكم علما على علم


----------



## عادل الفيصل (11 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك و وفقك الله


----------



## El_Gabalawy (11 فبراير 2012)

مشكور


----------



## abatahah (28 مارس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك

.....بالتوفيق ان شاء الله*​


----------



## حسن احمد (28 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## alhazeen_ha (29 نوفمبر 2012)

جزال الله كل خير يا بشمهندس


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (26 فبراير 2015)

بوركت جهود كل الخيرين الذين لم يبخلوا بعلمهم عن اخوانهم وجزاهم الله كل خير ووفقهم لما يحبه ويرضاه سبحانه وتعالى


----------



## المهندس علي حافظ (27 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## إسلام علي (29 يونيو 2016)

Up


----------



## Eng_Khalifa (12 يوليو 2016)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Ali obaid (18 يوليو 2016)

ما شاء الله


----------

